# Troll RTA Favour muted :(



## Coldcat (3/4/17)

Want to see if it's possible that I can change this. Coming from a Baby beast to this. Reviews were great on the Troll RTA but I'm finding the flavours far more muted. When I first wicked it out the box at vape fest I felt there was flavour. But now feeling I might have just been in the moment or something. 

Used 24g Nichrome wire, claptons and alien wire now and not very happy with this muted flavour. First 2 wicks was getting dry hits but that's been fixed after I redid a 3.5mm alien build with wicking like I saw on Riptripper video. 

Any suggestions?


----------



## SKYWVRD (3/4/17)

Just a few questions I must ask 

How long were you using it before the muted flavour?
Did you have issues with muted flavour on the baby beast?
Have you been using the same juice this whole time and what juice is it?


----------



## Coldcat (3/4/17)

SKYWVRD said:


> Just a few questions I must ask
> 
> How long were you using it before the muted flavour?
> Did you have issues with muted flavour on the baby beast?
> Have you been using the same juice this whole time and what juice is it?


well noticed it the next day, had the RTA for a week now. 
Same juices and new juices.
Tried Colosseum, Dutches, Milked, DIY juice, Wolfsbane and Solve et Coagula, Also Enigma but that was when I was at Vape Fest and it was pretty sweet, actually got sick of it. 

Never had issues with baby beast flavour.


----------



## SKYWVRD (3/4/17)

Just curious because I had an issue with my baby beast that it very quickly lost flavour, bought an avocado 24 and flavour is slightly better, then bought a troll v2 RDA and the flavour was just insane. But that could just be because I suffer from vapours tongue very quickly.

If you drip directly onto the coil and then take a vape does the flavour return? (I know this is a mission to try but its worth looking at) Because then it could be that your coil is just not getting enough juice to have a good flavourful vape. The other option I would suggest is to play around with wattages as different flavours have different "Sweet spots" for when the flavour really pops.


----------



## foGGyrEader (3/4/17)

Can't find the flipping video I saw, but with the Troll RTA you need to really thin out your wicks. A 1 - 1.5 mm screwdriver should be able to easily fit in the juice hole with the wicks inserted. Helped with the OBS Engine ...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SKYWVRD (3/4/17)

foGGyrEader said:


> Can't find the flipping video I saw, but with the Troll RTA you need to really thin out your wicks. A 1 - 1.5 mm screwdriver should be able to easily fit in the juice hole with the wicks inserted. Helped with the OBS Engine ...


Ye this was my next suggestion, had a similar issue with my Avo 24 and once I thinned out the wicks that bring up the juice it helped a lot

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Coldcat (3/4/17)

Something wrong with my multiquote... 


Anyways yeah I might have vaper tongue and first thought that until I got to work and got a 2nd opinion from a friend, he also feels it's far muted. We trying same juice in his Melo 3 now but it's not conclusive enough for us yet. But yeah perhaps it's still that. 

Regarding the wicking, I know about thinning out the cotton, perhaps I should do it even more. Felt I had it pretty spot on, anything thinner might leak.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Scissorhands (3/4/17)

I stand to be corrected but in my experience (and my 2c) the monster "airflow hog" RTAs simply dont produce the wow flavour.

Factors to look at

- the distance from the coil to mouth (shorter = better)

- the size of the chamber relevant to the coil (smaller/tighter = better)

- the airflow efficiency / fluid dinamics ( there is some depth to this one eg. Multiple small holes directed to the base of a coil should be better than a single massive hole.)

- there are more factor (chamber shape, chimney width and and and, but those seem to be most important in my experience

....

Your wire & wick material & quality will also make a substantial difference

Unfortunately i havent touched this tank so cant give any real advice.

Good luck

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## SKYWVRD (3/4/17)

Another suggestion I can give is to cut the ends of the wicks at a 45 degree angle then put them into the holes, will allow for less resistance


----------



## Coldcat (3/4/17)

SKYWVRD said:


> Another suggestion I can give is to cut the ends of the wicks at a 45 degree angle then put them into the holes, will allow for less resistance


yeah that's what I did.


----------



## Jono90 (3/4/17)

I Also didnt have a good time with my troll rta but then i finally tried a 2.5mm caterpillar clapton 0.17 ohms 5 wraps and suddenly it was wicking awesome and now i can run it upto 100w and have long pulls without any dry hits.
give it a go.

Also i dont worry about dry burning and melting the peek with smaller coils.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Coldcat (3/4/17)

Strangely when it pops, if I fire it long enough, then flavour pops through. Will try rewick tonight and see.


----------



## Coldcat (3/4/17)

ohh another thing, I first had the coils close together, 6 wraps 24g then changed to alien 5 wraps and coils are spread out with gaps. Which is better?


----------



## SKYWVRD (3/4/17)

Coldcat said:


> Strangely when it pops, if I fire it long enough, then flavour pops through. Will try rewick tonight and see.


Thats why I said, play with the wattages, you could be vaping at too low of wattage for your coils and they aren't heating up enough to actually get that flavor going.


----------



## Coldcat (3/4/17)

SKYWVRD said:


> Thats why I said, play with the wattages, you could be vaping at too low of wattage for your coils and they aren't heating up enough to actually get that flavor going.


140w and tasting it better but way too hot now... poor battery too. cough cough Will rework a new coil then and see.


----------



## SKYWVRD (3/4/17)

Coldcat said:


> 140w and tasting it better but way too hot now... poor battery too. cough cough Will rework a new coil then and see.


Well for reference sake I'm running the dual twisted wired coils (probably around 26g) that came with the device in dual coil on my Troll v2. Ohms around 0.35 together and too get a good flavorful vape I go around 100-110w.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Coldcat (2/5/17)

Update: 

So only finally found the perfect setting for good taste and cloud. Changed the Effect Mode on my G-Priv to soft and put the wattage up to 100w. Tasting amazing now. Before I had effect on max and never gave it a thought to change it.


----------



## CeeJay (11/5/17)

I'm asking here as to not create another thread, what coils worked best for you guys? 

Went to Vape Shop today and guy sold me 2 huge coils, to the point of almost shorting against the outer cover in the Troll RTA. He suggested them so I went ahead with the purchase. Its not lekker at all. It gets so hot there's vapour in the tank. 

Should I purchase some 24Ga Kanthal or SS and make straight foward wraps. I'm open to suggestions.


----------



## Scissorhands (11/5/17)

CeeJay said:


> I'm asking here as to not create another thread, what coils worked best for you guys?
> 
> Went to Vape Shop today and guy sold me 2 huge coils, to the point of almost shorting against the outer cover in the Troll RTA. He suggested them so I went ahead with the purchase. Its not lekker at all. It gets so hot there's vapour in the tank.
> 
> Should I purchase some 24Ga Kanthal or SS and make straight foward wraps. I'm open to suggestions.



First of all i dont have any experience with this tank, with that said . . .

24 kan will provide a cooler; more responsive (less watts needed) ,crisper and sharper vape to your current clapton type set up. Personally prefer ni80

Go for it


----------



## Bear_Vapes (12/5/17)

If the flavor was great at first and then went muted after then its your taste buds. I use a serpent 25, the flavor is intense for 2 days then it drops and after a day a so mind blowing flavor again. A good tip is to eat something spicy that always helps. I doubt its the wicking, more cotton equals dry hits or less equals leaking.

One more thing, im coming from a baby beast myself and I love that tank. All my favorite juices do not taste the same in my serpent mini, some of the best taste worse as the tanks brings out a different type of vape


----------

